# Randall Terry converts to Romanism



## Pilgrim (May 21, 2006)

http://www.ncregister.com/articulo4.php?artkod=NDY1


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 21, 2006)

RT is a self-promoting, self-righteous poser. He's an unrepentant unbiblical divorcee, which makes him an adulterer (whether before the divorce or not he won't admit). His son marked his dad's move, and decided that since "hapiness" was the criteria for righteous living, he could embrace his homosexuality, and God would accept that too, just like his dad's divorce.

RT was last spotted at Terry Schiavo's murder, on the bullhorns, promoting... himself, I guess. RT, just another limelight loving, political hack, who thinks his private life is no one's business.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 21, 2006)

On the divorce: 



> For all his success on the activism front, his travels, prison sentences, and multiple lawsuits took their toll on his three children and his first marriage, which he described as doomed from the start. After 19 years, he and his first wife were divorced.
> 
> "œThere were tragic problems that were inherent to the marriage," said Terry. "œAccording to Catholic doctrine as it has been taught to me, those problems made it an invalid sacrament."
> 
> ...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 21, 2006)

Well sure, see, he wasn't married as a RC in a RC church, so of course it was "invalid". It was a meaningless "marriage" because only a RC can actually get married "right". So, now he has a church that will absolve his infamy as well, and salve his conscience. Unless he likewise repents, he's headed for another meeting with his abortion foes, in the prisoner's dock of Final Judgment.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2006)

Norma McCorvey, Bernard Nathanson, Dolores Bernadette Grier, Sidney Callahan, Randall Terry...


----------



## Pilgrim (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Norma McCorvey, Bernard Nathanson, Dolores Bernadette Grier, Sidney Callahan, Randall Terry...



Two cheers for cobelligerance.


----------



## Peter (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Well sure, see, he wasn't married as a RC in a RC church, so of course it was "invalid". It was a meaningless "marriage" because only a RC can actually get married "right". So, now he has a church that will absolve his infamy as well, and salve his conscience. Unless he likewise repents, he's headed for another meeting with his abortion foes, in the prisoner's dock of Final Judgment.



Are you sure about that?



> "œThe abortion movement, the homosexual "˜marriage´ movement or the militant Muslims who are murdering Christians, don´t care if we have seven sacraments or two. They don´t care whether we have priests or preachers or if we are in communion with Rome or Constantinople," says Terry. "œThey despise us equally."



'We're all Christians here, come now, drink of my whoredoms' Satan's greatest weapon against the truth proves time after time to be within the Church.


----------

